# Eating, using the litter box, and sharpening claws in my presence.



## duodallas (Jul 11, 2004)

I've noticed that my adult male cat finds a way to try to use the litter box while I'm trying to clean it. He also makes a point of eating whenever I'm in his presence, even if it dog food left out for the dogs. When I'm not around he doesn't eat the dog food.

He has a section of fence in the back yard that he scratches regularly. Often, when I go out the back door, he will wake up from his slumber and start sharpening his claws while looking at me.

Does my cat think I'm another male trying to take his territory?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Every morning when I get up and every evening when I come home, the twinz run to a cat tree and start scratching. Your guy is excited to see you! :grin:

The eating thing? I'm not sure. I know one of my girls would go through phases where she only wanted to eat when I sat with her. Maybe he feels safer to eat when you're around?


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Cats are amusing! marie73 has it down!

When I come home or I just get up in the morning, she runs over to the cat tree and scratches her heart out. It's because she's so pleased and happy to see me.

Cats are fastidious and love cleanliness. They will often use the litterbox right after you clean it out cuz well, it's cleaner.

I'm also not sure of the eating though.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

There' always a race to christen the litter box after I clean it. If I put out a new empty while I take the used one out to dump Buddy will often have marked the new one before I get back with the litter. 

The claw sharpenning. He's just letting you know he's armed and in charge.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Dave_ph said:


> The claw sharpenning. He's just letting you know he's armed and in charge.


That is so funny!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I always say Prince is like a piano player giving me a reception after work. He'll scratch and scratch the doormat while looking at me. I always thought he just used the greeting time to also scratch, since the doormat and I are in the same place then. Or he runs fast to the corridor and drops hard on his side. He doesn't want petting, it's just an uncluttered place where he can do this to greet me.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

They also like to eat when I'm next to them. I think it's because, like humans, they like company to eat. Company gives them and us humans a feeling of safety and relaxation that makes us want to eat or enjoy our food more. Unless I'm terribly busy, I sit with them while they eat, as a gesture of courtesy, as I'd do with a family member.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Every morning when I get up and every evening when I come home, the twinz run to a cat tree and start scratching. Your guy is excited to see you! :grin:



Awwww Lily used to do this every time we came home.  I KNEW it meant she was happy to see us.


----------



## savoirfaire (Nov 13, 2011)

My cat is defensive of her litter box. Not sure why.

Any time I clean her litterbox she tries to interfere with the process. She meows and looks up at me with her big eyes and walks through it and will even roll in it. 

So now I have to close the door to clean her litter and she will wait outside the room. If she even suspects I'm going into the laundry to clean her litter she will dash in front of me and jump on top of her box and stare me down.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Cat in many ways are child like and seek the approval and praise from us who they consider their parents.
I've always been a strong believer in the power of praise.
Whenever my cats exhibit these types of praise seeking behaviors I always give them pets and tell them what a good kitty they are, Meme, Samantha and Chiquita all glowed with kitty pleasure when praised.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

But how can they understand praise words?


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> But how can they understand praise words?


It's not just the words, it's the tone of voice and while I'm praising them and I'm giving them head scratches right between the ears.


----------

